# Cute Sewing Idea



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I know many of us who knit and crochet probably sew and do needle crafts as well. If not, maybe we know someone who does. I saw this idea on "The WHOot" site (I subscribe and get their emails every day) and thought to share this with everyone. I'm sure we have or have a family member who has an antique tea pot or one can be found at a yard sale easy in order to make one of these. I think this would make a creative gift to someone or use as a donation to an auction or white elephant gift at work or really anything!

http://www.sadieseasongoods.com/sewing-to-a-tea-the-hidden-pin-cushion/


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

That is such a cute idea - thanks for sharing it!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

What a cute idea. I think this would be sweet for my niece. She is just learning to sew. Thank you for the link. Might make one for me too.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Super cute idea. My Hubs is always complaining about my "stuff" being all over the end table by my chair. This will keep it all out of sight and tidy. I think this is a must make for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Too darn cute. Now I need a really cute tea poo pot! Thank you for posting this.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I see myself stopping at even more yard and garage sales this year! hahaha


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Goodwill Store, here I come!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very cute. Thanks. Will have to look for a cute teapot.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

jvallas said:


> Goodwill Store, here I come!


Ooooh, yeah!!!! I have one nearby.....thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Love this idea Thank you for posting.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm looking at this and I think when I make one I'm going to gather up the material making the cushion and add an elastic band to that it can also be worn on the wrist when doing hems and stuff yet still sit in the lid.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

carlacrn said:


> I'm looking at this and I think when I make one I'm going to gather up the material making the cushion and add an elastic band to that it can also be worn on the wrist when doing hems and stuff yet still sit in the lid.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Great idea!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Very clever.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

That's quite a unique idea and would make a nice gift as well!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Very clever and I love her teapot!


----------



## Nana Shelia (Sep 29, 2011)

That is great - going to the local thruft shop to ck out what they might have.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Great idea! I have a beautiful little teapot that is cracked on the inside, so do not use it, but cannot for the life of me throw it out!!!!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great idea.......thank you


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Goodwill Store, here I come!


Wait for me....... Clever idea and so doable.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Cute idea. But what do you do when you want some friends over for tea?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

And can be a yarn bowl too, out the spout.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

pinsandneedles said:


> Wait for me....... Clever idea and so doable.


:thumbup:


----------



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

What a lovely idea - Mothers Day coming up.... might just have to go to local charity shops n sniff out a bargain. :0)


----------



## Lynnb1949 (Jun 23, 2013)

Such a cute idea. One of the best.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Sweet idea...thank you for posting.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

Montana Gramma said:


> And can be a yarn bowl too, out the spout.


LOVE this idea!!!!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great idea. Thank you


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Great idea as my cat will remove pins from the pin cushions to play with so I must hide them.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

So cleaver!!..and useful..
julie


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

Too much fun! Love this idea.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

carlacrn said:


> I know many of us who knit and crochet probably sew and do needle crafts as well. If not, maybe we know someone who does. I saw this idea on "The WHOot" site (I subscribe and get their emails every day) and thought to share this with everyone. I'm sure we have or have a family member who has an antique tea pot or one can be found at a yard sale easy in order to make one of these. I think this would make a creative gift to someone or use as a donation to an auction or white elephant gift at work or really anything!
> 
> http://www.sadieseasongoods.com/sewing-to-a-tea-the-hidden-pin-cushion/


What a wonderful way to keep kitty safe!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I have an old tea pot that I put in the dish washer and came out with that cracked look. I have only kept it on the shelf for sentimental reasons. I think I will do that with it. Also the tea pot would hold extra pins, scissors, measuring tape etc. when going from upstairs to downstairs. It would also make a great gift to one who does crafts and knits. :thumbup:


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree it is a super idea, thank you for sharing with us

Di


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh this is a wonderful idea! Thanks for sharing. It would also make a terrific and unique gift. The best part is that it can hide a million little possibilities.


----------



## Jill Erin (Jan 12, 2014)

What a wonderful idea! Especially for us tea lovers.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this wonderful craft idea!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

What a lovely idea, thanks for sharing
,


----------

